# (TX) (PA) B2R Right Turn Clyde MH QA2



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

For more information call Greg Sharer at 817-694-5489

**********
_Duplicate ad posted 7/10/16

_B2R Right Turn Clyde MH QA2

Stud fee is $750

Black
OFA good
Elbows normal
EIC and CNM clear
65 pounds

Put some "POWER" in your pedigree! Clyde is a lot of dog in a small package! With that being said he handles like a sports car and is a team player. He is a excellent marker with a trial record to prove it.

Clyde's trial record before the age of 3:
14 derby points in 8 trials (placing in his first 5 trials)
2 qualifying wins (back to back weekends) and a 4th in 5 trials
Made it to the water blind in 3 out of 4 trials in the open
6 out of 7 in master hunter 

Open win at the age of 4 in Texas. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=64350

Call Greg at 817-694-5480
Texas in the winter
Pennsylvania in the summer


----------

